# Voting Poll: PotM December 2012



## Overread (Jan 5, 2013)

And after a festive and busy month there's still been enough time for some fantastic photography! Good luck to all who are nominated!

Heavy Industry II by mamiya2000






Green Water Cascade by Param





Facade by sleist





Water Fall by weags77





Perpetual by camz





Fading by Rotanimod





A New Way by tadzio89





Monochrome Mountians by TimGreyPhotography





Sun Valley Quakies by ottor





Kathryn by Bend The Light





Crash by Rotanimod


----------



## thetrue (Jan 7, 2013)

Some good photos this month! Good luck all!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jan 7, 2013)

What are the rules for POTM in terms of how often the same person can be nominated and how often they can win?

I have nothing personal against anybody on this forum, but every month it seems several of the same people get nominated.  Sure, go ahead and flame me with "if your photos were good then maybe you'd get nominated," but that's silly because that's not the point I'm making.

Anybody agree / disagree with me?


----------



## sm4him (Jan 7, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> What are the rules for POTM in terms of how often the same person can be nominated and how often they can win?
> 
> I have nothing personal against anybody on this forum, but every month it seems several of the same people get nominated.  Sure, go ahead and flame me with "if your photos were good then maybe you'd get nominated," but that's silly because that's not the point I'm making.
> 
> Anybody agree / disagree with me?



I do understand your point, and I agree to an extent.  But actually, there's been far LESS of that, at least in terms of the eventual winner, than what I'd expected to see when it started. I could name in my head about six to eight people that I thought would pretty much win it every single month, and that just hasn't happened. Yes, the same people very often get nominated, but there have been some "surprise" winners--that is, not the ones you might expect.

But I wouldn't want to see any kind of "cap" put on either how often/how many times you can be nominated OR how many times you can win; you shouldn't be prevented from winning just because you are "too good." 
One possible exception: since we are limited to only MAKING three nominations per month, perhaps one individual should not be able to have more than three pictures nominated.

But really, it's up to US to make sure WE are scouting the forum, looking for those "hidden treasures" instead of just nominating the easy choices, I guess.


----------



## Overread (Jan 7, 2013)

sm4him said:


> But really, it's up to US to make sure WE are scouting the forum, looking for those "hidden treasures" instead of just nominating the easy choices, I guess.



This is really the heart of the matter. The nominations are made by members of the forum just as the votes are; aside from the photo being posted during the month we don't operate many limits on this competition. We really leave it to all members to choose the photos they want to nominate and the people they want to have their vote. As for the point on winners I don't think we've had a repeat winner in the last year and I'd also say that my overall impression is that we've actually had quite a few new members nominated and going through to winning.


----------



## sleist (Jan 8, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> What are the rules for POTM in terms of how often the same person can be nominated and how often they can win?
> 
> I have nothing personal against anybody on this forum, but every month it seems several of the same people get nominated.  Sure, go ahead and flame me with "if your photos were good then maybe you'd get nominated," but that's silly because that's not the point I'm making.
> 
> Anybody agree / disagree with me?



The best way I can think of for you to help prevent this would be to actively nominate different people.  As the saying goes, if you aren't part of the solution, then you're part of the problem.  If you've done that already, then the only other option would be to push others to nominate and be involved.  I know that I have not really taken part in this despite being nominated once before (I think).  I tend to forget about the whole thing - short attention span and all that ...


----------



## Sarmad (Jan 9, 2013)

I think it's photo of the month, not photographer of the month, and personally I feel that if same person has two wonderful photographs, both should be nominated instead of one good and one bad photo from someone else!


----------



## rambler (Jan 14, 2013)

Debate aside...I am impressed by the quality of the images this month.  Wonderful, thoughtful work.


----------



## juliarvil973 (Jan 24, 2013)

i like water fall the most. so sad that i only know that now. haizz


----------

